# Your Daily Routine



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and brand new to cockatiels  which I find are such sweet birds. 

Anyways, I was wondering what kind of activities you do with your cockatiel during your daily routine. I take my baby (Lila) out as often as I can, but I seem to be out of ideas for activities for her and me to do.  Her wings are clipped so she doesn't fly, she's very tame and love to be petted, she loves to be on my shoulder also. One thing we do to exercise her wings is when she's on my hand I make her flap her wings like she's flying  

Any ideas for some activities that she'd enjoy would be great!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Me and Spike will go upstairs and look out the window together (window has a screen) Lets see what else he comes on talk cockatiels with me sometimes aswell. We will listen to music and even watch tv sometimes. I teach Spike tricks like climbing his ladder, ringing his bell, jumping back and forth ect. So I have him do his tricks for me and tell him what a good boy he is, he loves being called a good boy so much that he will start to say good boy over and over when I ask him to do a trick. I will tell him no not until you jump or whatever the trick is and then he will do it  I take him up for a shower aswell. We also have cuddle time when I pet his head only as it gives them the wrong idea about your relationship if you pet elsewhere  I also have him out on his playstand when I read or play my dsi, sometimes he will stay on his playstand for a bit before jumping on my head  If I have to work a long day I will take Spike with me well I brush my teeth and get ready 
So there are lots of things you can do with your tiel. Oh and I think it is great that she likes to flap with you, Spike does not like it when I try and get him to flap, so it is not one of the things we do


----------



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, that sounds like some fun stuff! That's so cute that he says good boy over and over for you before doing his trick  Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Your welcome  I just thought I would add let your tiel learn to play on his own aswell and don't spend anymore time with him then you think you normally can. You don't want to create a screaming monster


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Has she got a playgym? 

They're really good for 'tiels and it can help keep them entertained. 

Here's some playgyms people have made their selves: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6868


----------



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

She does have a play gym, but nothing like those gyms! Holly Molly those are awesome! I think I got a new project on my hands  Thanks!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

My daily routine start with getting up uncovering the Tiels and saying Good morning to them, from there I prepare myself in the bathroom and then make breakfast!
sit down with the birds and they eat too lol next I will get begin cleaning, the birds are first there cage is cleaned to sparkly conditions and they don't appreciate it cos they make a mess when there back in it, Teallie is a lazy bird he will sit in the cage whilst im washing it but Sandy is out and about Flying (I don't want to chop my birds flight feathers off) when it's a few hours later I will put her back in the cage then she will practice her noises and bug Teallie and eat, later in the evening I will sit and have dinner and watch Tv then at 10pm they get covered lol


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

My two tiels, Jackie and Tiko, also have their wings clipped. They have a play gym next to their cage and most of the day their cage is open and they go on the gym or in the cage. Some of the ways that I spend time with them include watching TV together, we go out in the back yard, I take them in the shower with me, they sit with me while I am on the computer, and sometimes they just like to ride around on my shoulder while I walk around the house. They also have a spot to sit in the kitchen so sometimes they are with us when we eat. They like to help me make bird toys and will play with all the parts while I'm trying to put them together. My older bird, Jackie, knows several tricks that he learned when he was young and will still do them as long as i offer him seed for it. Actually Jackie is 16 and over the years he has gone with me to may different places including pet stores, bird club meetings, friends houses, to the park and even to college classes. However now I am more worried about something bad happening to him so I would not take him to as many places as I did in the past. One of the things they like the best is just sit with me and have their heads petted. They also like to go to my kids rooms and check out all the toys. There is so many things they like to do that its hard to list them all. I just have to be careful because they like to chew on things that they should not, also Jackie will eat things that are not so good for him, he has gotten into my betta's fish food and also tried to eat our rabbits food. Tiko is more timid and more careful but Jackie will go to the cockatoo and Hootie does not really like him so I do need to be careful when they are exploring the house.


----------

